# Paying respects for old perC



## The red spirit

Nearly everybody here knows that old perC was the real perC. I got idea from seeing @*Owner Of A Lonely Heart *'s profile. I would like anyone, who misses old layout to change their signature with something from old perC. Here's an example (feel free to use it yourself):


----------



## The red spirit

New pics:


----------



## BigApplePi

I may understand what yer saying and how you feel. But let's get real. What do you think the odds are PerC new will go back to PerC old? Not likely. Too complex to go into reasons why. There are a lot short of a revolution.

I say we have to make the best of it and try to get the new PerC to listen to what people want as desired changes. Maybe the powers that be will listen. After all they want PerC to be a success. I hope it will be. New comers will see everything new and will judge for themselves. Old timers will have to get used to it. I am going to be very slow at that. I hope for patience from everyone ... yet we should protest changes which cost the enjoyment of the forum.


----------



## The red spirit

BigApplePi said:


> I may understand what yer saying and how you feel. But let's get real. What do you think the odds are PerC new will go back to PerC old? Not likely. Too complex to go into reasons why. There are a lot short of a revolution.


I'm not sure, but it's worth a shot. I don't question technical advancements at all, some are great. However, old style should be here or either updated. All of it was just put to garbage and there are no replacements or at least, nobody in power actually says anything about that. Until something happens, I'm keeping old perC spirit in my siggy. It's already plenty obvious what should be done with "new" perC, so let those siggies be the signs of desired changes.


----------



## BigApplePi

I'm doing this: Issues with New System . An INTJ would or could do a great job. I will only feel this out and I'm no xNTJ. Don't know if anyone will pay attention but if not, someone else will take it up and sooner or later we will know what can or can't be done. Hang in there.


----------



## The red spirit

More pictures:


----------



## Himistu

I haven't been to PerC in ages, so it's interesting that it didn't change to something new all that long ago. I was wondering why the personality types weren't under people's usernames anymore.


----------



## BigApplePi

Himistu said:


> I haven't been to PerC in ages, so it's interesting that it didn't change to something new all that long ago. I was wondering why the personality types weren't under people's usernames anymore.


You have to put them in manually under "Account Settings." I guess they didn't get transferred.


----------

